# Mental Health Care - Have you ever or would you ever see a therapist?



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

I know this might seem too personal, but I'll let this fly anyway. Many many people suffer from depression, mental anguish over loss of loved ones or troubled relationships and other issues and have turned to professionals to help them find their way.  How do you feel about this.  Is it for others.  Do you think people who go to see a psychiatrist are crazy? Have you had any experience with therapy?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2015)

During the period that I was Maggie's full time caregiver (before she went into the nursing home) I asked to see a VA psychologist and had monthly appointments with her for over a year which I found very helpful.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I know this might seem too personal, but I'll let this fly anyway. Many many people suffer from depression, mental anguish over loss of loved ones or troubled relationships and other issues and have turned to professionals to help them find their way.  How do you feel about this.  Is it for others.  Do you think people who go to see a psychiatrist are crazy? Have you had any experience with therapy?



ive never tried therapy but don't think people who do are crazy.  I have had depression, not severe though and have tried various anti depressants which I felt never really worked for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Many,  many years ago... after my divorce.   Then I found out it was HIM making me crazy... haven't had a need for it since.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

I have used therapists when necessary, still would. Actually, it was a mandatory requirement working with my paras.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Never.  I've always had control of my being and emotions.  Should anything go haywire with that, and thought it would do any good,
I might seek help.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Never.  I've always had control of my being and emotions.  Should anything go haywire with that, and thought it would do any good,
> I might seek help.




You can be depressed and still be in control of your being and emotions in my opinion.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, as well.  Years ago when going through a rough break-up at the same time as my mother's passing.  It was very helpful to have compassionate support at a very difficult time in my life. I've always been interested in psychology and the workings of the mind and would definitely go again if I felt the need.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

I agree with you, Lynn. Sadly, a certain stigma around seeking emotional/mental health remains. I do notice that in persons of my children's age, counseling is often accepted as a matter of course when life becomes too painful.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> You can be depressed and still be in control of your being and emotions in my opinion.



Tell me~~~  How does one know when they are "depressed" ?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Never.  I've always had control of my being and emotions.  Should anything go haywire with that, and thought it would do any good,
> I might seek help.



Much control can sometimes be the problem:  SNL skit quote:  "De nial isn't just a river in Egypt".


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

In my last post I meant to say emotional/mental help, not health, for obvious reasons. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie, you just read my mind!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Well,  I can't see that there's any problem.  I'm a very happy individual with very few complaints.  If YOU need help, that's your business.

Lots a luck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

There is also a difference between situational depression and an actual all out full blown mood disorder.   Most folks folks experience a depression following a life changing event of some sort to emotional trauma, and most come through it without the help of therapy.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Tell me~~~  How does one know when they are "depressed" ?



there are many symptoms and everybody is different.   If you schedule an appointment with me, I'll let you know if you are or aren't.   

Of course I'm just kidding .....it would take more than one appointment.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

The strongest emotion I've ever felt was when I had to put my dog to sleep due to an incurable illness.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> The strongest emotion I've ever felt was when I had to put my dog to sleep due to an incurable illness.



I think everybody feels that way in those circumstances....that's normal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Lynn, angel lady, are you trying to muscle in on the mermaid/therapissed's turf??lol.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, angel lady, are you trying to muscle in on the mermaid/therapissed's turf??lol.



ha ha, sorry...I realized that the minute I wrote it, but I wrote it anyway. 

Won't do it again....falcon can be my only patient.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Lynn, I think we should set up an office on SF. Believe me, there is more than enough work for both of us. In fact, we may need to recruit more therapists to in order to keep up with the number of clients. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> The strongest emotion I've ever felt was when I had to put my dog to sleep due to an incurable illness.



Don't worry.... You're normal...   It's the ones running off to the "couch" their entire lives that have a problem..


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey Lynn, I think we should set up an office on SF. Believe me, there is more than enough work for both of us. In fact, we may need to recruit more therapists to in order to keep up with the number of clients. Lol.




Im in...are we doing this pro bono or are we splitting the money?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

I met with a grief counselor after someone dear to me died and I had a hard time getting over it.  There are other times in my life when I probably could have used therapy but didn't get it.  I certainly would not consider someone "crazy" if they received it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I met with a grief counselor after someone dear to me died and I had a hard time getting over it.  There are other times in my life when I probably could have used therapy but didn't get it.  I certainly would not consider someone "crazy" if they received it.



That's the point I was making.  Everyone has times in their lives when they are going through a difficult situation or have experienced a loss.  Some do well with a bit of counseling.. some may need some short term medication, and most get on with their lives after a time with or without either.   This is far different than having an actual mood disorder that would require much more intense therapy and long term medication.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Lynn, I think we could show compassion towards those who could not afford our expertise, and treat them pro bono, otherwise we split our fees fifty-fifty.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

As for "Crazy"... that term is used too casually IMO.   I remember doing a many years ago doing a 16 week rotation in a State mental facility.  I was assigned to a long term male schizophrenic ward....  It that case... "CRAZY"  was actually an understatement.   I remember one social worker who gave the orientation talk..  he said,  Many times people ask me the difference between a nervous breakdown and an actual inpatient schizophrenic.  I always compare it to a car.  A nervous breakdown is like needing a tune up and an oil change... Schizophrenia is like blowing a rod."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Who are these normal people, and where do they live? Lol. In my area of expertise, that concept is a very fluid one.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to work in the disability department of a major insurance provider - we dealt with some serious cases including severe depression, psychoses, PTSD and mood disorders to name but a few.  There were several psychiatrists on staff to review claims. I found it very educational and I learned something about DSM IV diagnoses as well as medications. It was a real eye opener. There are so many people everywhere who are disabled due to long term mental illness as well as others who are going through a short term difficult time in their lives and need some time to recover. It could happen to anyone at any time in their lives. Its part of living in these bodies in this world with these minds. Thank goodness there are many highly trained professionals to help. Crazy is not a word to be bandied about anymore when it comes to mental health, as it reflects an outdated and prejudiced attitude  that needs to be revised IMO.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, I think we could show compassion towards those who could not afford our expertise, and treat them pro bono, otherwise we split our fees fifty-fifty.




Agree!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I used to work in the disability department of a major insurance provider - we dealt with some serious cases including severe depression, psychoses, PTSD and mood disorders to name but a few.  There were several psychiatrists on staff to review claims. I found it very educational and I learned something about DSM IV diagnoses as well as medications. It was a real eye opener. There are so many people everywhere who are disabled due to long term mental illness as well as others who are going through a short term difficult time in their lives and need some time to recover. It could happen to anyone at any time in their lives. Its part of living in these bodies in this world with these minds. Thank goodness there are many highly trained professionals to help. Crazy is not a word to be bandied about anymore when it comes to mental health, as it reflects an outdated and prejudiced attitude  that needs to be revised IMO.



Actually I loved psych nursing and would have made it my specialty..  I found it fascinating...   However, for a woman, much to dangerous.

Unless you have spent weeks locked in a ward with 40 schizophrenics... you would realize  Crazy is simply gallows humor...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

QS, sadly, you are right. Psych. nurses are at risk both physically and mentally/emotionally. I have treated several of them, primarily women, but one man also.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS, sadly, you are right. Psych. nurses are at risk both physically and mentally/emotionally. I have treated several of them, primarily women, but one man also.




For sure..  when I was there one nurse had her arm broken..... because she wore a red scrub top and it set someone off..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

QS, black humour, what would those of us in the helping professions do without it? Therapists are just as bad as nurses and first responders, I am pleased to say!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For sure..  when I was there one nurse had her arm broken..... because she wore a red scrub top and it set someone off..




My sister in law is a psych nurse in Connecticut, has been for at least 35 yrs...the stories she tells!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

I have some beauts too... and I was only there 4 months..The human mind is a miraculous thing, and when it derails, it's utterly fascinating.. AND terrifying.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

I was referred to a shrink for depression (long story), after I became aware of his fee structure, I decided I wasn't really able to be depressed.  I felt better.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Jim, it is easier to deal with depression through seeing a counselor, you won't end up spending half the food budget. Lol. Now that would be depressing!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I was referred to a shrink for depression (long story), after I became aware of his fee structure, I decided I wasn't really able to be depressed.  I felt better.




Lol....shalimar and I will treat you free!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have some beauts too... and I was only there 4 months..The human mind is a miraculous thing, and when it derails, it's utterly fascinating.. AND terrifying.



So true....and sad.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes Lynn,it is very sad. I know of one individual, a brilliant creative mind held prisoner by a devastating mental illness. Without it, I am certain he would be CEO of a premier company. As it is, eventually it will cost him his life, far too soon.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Too bad and there are too many like him.  That is something else I wish we could do something about.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Lol....shalimar and I will treat you free!



That was 30 years ago.  I am fine now but I'll keep you guys in mind.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

My nephew is a psychiatric nurse who works in 'the field' in east end Vancouver. So far he has had no incidents. Is it possible that many more psychiatric nurses are now male?

Just for the record, under our Ontario health care system (OHIP) and probably all other provinces in Canada as well, psychiatric care is covered, although waiting lists have become quite long in recent years.  Psychologists are only covered under a company medical insurance or private insurance. Alternative practitioners are not covered either, neither are counselors who usually work on a sliding scale.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

For those wondering, schizophrenia is hallmarked by auditory, visual and tactile halucinations.. These are the people that are acutally seeing people that are not there, hearing voices, most times telling them to do things or denegrating them endlessly, and feeling sensations on and in their bodies.  Along with that, they suffer from delusions, which are fixed and false beliefs. 

  Some things seem humorous to us..  I remember on man who would touch the arm or the back of eveyone coming near him or passing him..  When we asked an orderly why, we were told he was just checking to see if we were real, or if we were just one of the people he was "seeing" that were not really there. 

  Many suffer from paranoid schizophrenia.. and believe they are being chased or tracked down... ususally by the government and that there have been antenas implanted in their heads.. which they can cover by wearing knit caps at all times. As long as the cap was on, they couldn't find him from his transmitting antenae.

One woman, whose bed was placed under a heating vent was convinced they were using that vent to steal her inventions out of her brain, and to sell them to Radio Shack.

One wanted to be transferred to another hospital because the one she was in couldn't stop her from giving birth to Star Fish every night in her bed.  

Funny?  bizarre?  Sure... but imagine living with those halucinations and delusions.. and believing without a doubt they are real..  Then having to deal with all those people telling you that you are not really hearing or seeing the things you absolutely KNOW you see and hear..  Imagine that life.

These are the people that fall into the gallows humor catagory of "crazy"... and the word INSANE truely describes them..  It's definately not descriptive of the woman who is feeling a little blue because her husband is cheating on her. ... or the man who is grieving his deceased wife and is having trouble sleeping..


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

I think it's probably one of the worst mental disorders that exist.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Isn't it controlled with medication, although patients have to be diligent to take them, if they miss they suffer a relapse. The movie A Beautiful Mind comes to mind. 
A terrible thing for patients and extremely heartbreaking for their family too. I know of someone (family friend) who was recently diagnosed, missed his medication, attacked someone on a train and is presently stuck in jail in the US, with his family in Canada and not allowed to visit, only to speak on the phone.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that's probably one of the biggest problems with mental patients, they don't take their meds for one reason or another.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Isn't it controlled with medication, although patients have to be diligent to take them, if they miss they suffer a relapse. The movie A Beautiful Mind comes to mind.
> A terrible thing for patients and extremely heartbreaking for their family too. I know of someone (family friend) who was recently diagnosed, missed his medication, attacked someone on a train and is presently stuck in jail in the US, with his family in Canada and not allowed to visit, only to speak on the phone.



What is unfortunate, is that the available medication has horrible side effects.. It makes people unable to function and puts them is a sedated state..  Patients don't like that feeling and don't want to take their medicine for that reason.  I've seen medicated schizophrenics sitting in day rooms almost catatonic and drooling..

Sometimes I think it just best to give them a safe place to be... where they cannot hurt anyone, nor can they be preyed upon.  However, budget cuts to mental health have closed nearly all State run facilities, and private facilities are impossible to patients and families to afford.  Many are out on the streets... So the next time you see someone dressed in multiple layers of clothing, pushing a shopping cart full of garbage and talking to someone who is not there.. you know what the deal is.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie, there are many levels of pathology in Schizophrenia, as in other mental disorders. Many individuals live independently, pursuing various levels of  a semi normal life, providing they take their meds. Only a small number are violent, most tend more towards the shy introverted areas of the spectrum. Of course, it is the extreme cases that one remembers the most vividly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I think that's probably one of the biggest problems with mental patients, they don't take their meds for one reason or another.



These people are unable to take their meds without supervision.. They are just too impaired.. and incapable of that discipline..  The facility I did my psyche rotation in has closed due to budget cuts.. Where is the antena man, or the Star Fish lady?  Who knows... probably dead or out on the streets.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Usually heavy medication is prescribed for the most severe cases, unfortunately producing the flat lining and often catatonic effects so difficult to endure. Where the illness is less incapacitating, a more moderate drug regimen is predominant, at least here in BC.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, there are many levels of pathology in Schizophrenia, as in other mental disorders. Many individuals live independently, pursuing various levels of  a semi normal life, providing they take their meds. Only a small number are violent, most tend more towards the shy introverted areas of the spectrum. Of course, it is the extreme cases that one remembers the most vividly.



Schizophrenia is a disease of thirds.... One third of schizophrenics have a break (ususally in their late teens) and are controlled with medication, and never have another break.   The next third is able to function with medication, but continue to have their halucinations. They are capable of dealing with them and knowing that they are not real.. This would be the main charactor in "A Beautiful Mind" that was patterned after Mathematician John Nash.. BUT the bottom third... the very last one third of the bottom one third are the people I have described.. You either medicate them into catatonia, or you let them live in a safe place with their disease.   We need to better fund mental health.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for posting on this sensitive topic - it has been very informative.


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

I was a Psychotherapist for 10 years, until I burnt out with a heavy workload, I received a lot of therapy during the 5 years training, and valued the insights it gave me into my own failings. 
I came to the conclusion that it could become an indulgence in a lot of cases, but I still feel its very valuable in a crisis situation. 

My eldest daughter is a Psychiatric nurse, it must run in the family, but also finds her work stressful and I feel is in danger of burn out at some stage.

I do feel the therapist derives as much value as the client, and I found as I evolved, what I learnt from the last client enabled me to help the next. I seemed to people with issues that I could deal with.

I did have one suicide on my watch, a man who couldn't access his emotions, we talked on the phone but never actually met, I heard from a member of his family that I was the last number he had rang before killing himself. They had no idea he had a problem as he always seemed so balanced. I did feel I had failed him in some way, but the family never blamed me, and though several appointments had been made he always cancelled at the last minute.

One skill I did develop was in dealing with a lot of female abuse cases, I could eventually spot a psychopathic/sociopathic personality.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 5, 2015)

I've heard of many burnouts in that profession,  Merlin!

its tough to even leave your thoughts at work, some probably haunt you at night.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 5, 2015)

I believe that is one profession where it is difficult to depersonalize.   People in medical specialties have an easier time with that..  it's a balance.  How do you maintain enough empathy and personalization to convey compassion to your patients, while at the same time keeping detached enough to protect yourself?   I have found it necessary to maintain a level of detachment... or I wouldn't have been effective in my specialty.  You simply cannot take it home with you. I think that is why so many in the medical field are addicted to some sort of numbing agent.. alcoholism and drugs..  and most hospitals have programs for impaired professionals.  

When I was still doing patient care, I had people come up to me in stores and say hello.. Remember me?  You took care of me when I had my heart surgery last month... and I had to pretend.. because I really didn't..   To me, they were a compilation of numbers and another chest incision.  If those numbers went haywire, I knew what to do, and how to do it calmly..  It's self preservation.   Not possible in the mental health professions... I would imagine you have to interact on a more personal level... that is very stressful.. and burnout more common.


----------



## charlotta (Jun 7, 2015)

For many women who are suffering from mild depression, be aware that our serotonin decreases as we age.  My female internist put me on Citalopram HBR 20 MG. It has
helped with my sleep as well.  I am still a night owl, though.


----------



## oldman (Jun 8, 2015)

When I worked at the airline, we would at times have random psychological exams done. Initially, when a pilot goes for his license, he is given a complete mental screening. After that, it is up to the company to decide how and when to check on their pilots. I was checked twice while at the airline and found to have seasonal depression over the holidays. No medication needed, just some good conversation with a therapist and I felt better. I was cleared to fly as I was not considered a risk to myself or others. Why would I be? I just feel sad during the holidays because my family really came together during those times. It was a big deal for all of us. For whatever reason, talking about it to others always made me feel better. 

I remember having to fly on one Christmas Eve. We were flying from Salt Lake City to Chicago and I was to stay over-night and fly home Christmas morning. We were somewhere in the Central plains just cruising along at about 40,000 feet and 400+ m.p.h. It was a very clear beautiful night with so many stars and a beautiful moon that lit up the cockpit. I felt so at peace and reflected on one special Christmas day when my Dad and I had been out hunting all morning and we got home late for dinner and my Mom was really pissed at us because we kept everyone else waiting before they could eat. Yeah, that was not funny then, but now it brings a big smile to my face. Stupid stuff, I know. 

At the airline, just joking about intentionally crashing a plane would cost a pilot his job. That subject was considered taboo.


----------



## Jerry (Jun 8, 2015)

Schizophrenia came up a few posts back.  I've wondered about that with regard to my wife, who will not see a therapist.  The reason I
wonder is that she does on occasion report being "touched" by somebody/something.  On her shoulder, back, head.  She'll talk about
it as if it's simple reality and I'm being mean if I even suggest that she's imagining it and that it's stress or something else she needs 
to investigate.

She also hears voices, noises etc that are not apparent to me in reality.

I don't know how far to go with this here.  Just thought I'd bring it up as many people out there believe in ghosts, spirits etc and are
not considered mentally ill or in need of therapy.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 8, 2015)

Jerry, it sounds to me like your wife needs to speak with her doctor about this, as it may be something medical. The doctor can proceed from there. Also may I suggest that you might wish to do some reading yourself to learn about schizophrenia and its symptoms.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Cooke, I concur.


----------



## charlotta (Jun 8, 2015)

I had to get therapy when my mother had a severe stroke and I was having to deal with an ex husband.  It was very helpful for me  and I would never hesitate to advise anyone to go if they felt the need.  In saying that, there
are differences in therapist.  If the one you go to doesn't seem to be the right fit, find another.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with Shalimar and Cookie, you need to somehow convince your wife to seek help.   Are there any relatives that might be able to help you in this?   It could change your lives.


----------



## Jerry (Jun 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jerry, it sounds to me like your wife needs to speak with her doctor about this, as it may be something medical. The doctor can proceed from there. Also may I suggest that you might wish to do some reading yourself to learn about schizophrenia and its symptoms.




Hi Cooke.  I can't get any point to my wife about "help."  She feels fine about it and has a belief system wrapped around it.  

Oh yes, I've been exposed to a lot of info about schizophrenia and other conditions.  The reason I brought it up in here
was to run it by others who may be in a similar situation to see how they handled it or are handling it.

I've been in therapy for years as "marriage counseling."  I cannot get my wife to go, so early on I decided to just do it
myself.  It was a good decision.  And I have some other decisions to make at this stage of the game.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Kudos, Jerry, for having the courage to embrace your own emotional well being. Good luck in whatever changes/decisions you are contemplating. Don't hesitate to turn to us for support if needed.


----------



## Kitties (Jun 9, 2015)

I have tried seeing a therapist. It never seemed to help all that much. Having been raised by a mother with severe emotional problems and all screaming she did to me as a child, plus the bulling I put up with, it's amazing I've functioned as well as I have.

The last therapist did say something to me that has stuck though: "you have no control over what another person does" I've found that statement very helpful. I've had a tendency in my life to believe I cause what bad happens to me.


----------

